

 Security breach? Credit card info on Paste-it - paraschopra
http://paste-it.net/search/mastercard/

======
jacquesm
You can leave out the '?' there.

CVV, everything, card numbers validate. That's seriously fucked up. Whoever
posted that stuff ought to be fired.

Maybe you could mail someone there to alert them ? This could do quite a bit
of damage.

~~~
paraschopra
Well I first thought it was dummy, old or expired. No body would paste it in
public! But it is terrifying that the numbers validate.

~~~
jacquesm
If they're test data it's awfully realistic.

[http://pastebin.com/search?cx=013305635491195529773%3At-
lahn...](http://pastebin.com/search?cx=013305635491195529773%3At-
lahnuezfu&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=mastercard&sa.x=0&sa.y=0&sa=Search#1072)

Same shit on pastebin.

I think you've caught a bit of the underground market here using these sites
as dead drops.

Once, about a year ago files.ww.com was abused in the same way for all kinds
of trash. It took quite a bit to get rid of it too, those guys are pretty
persistent.

